# Some gorgeous free wallpapers



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/downloads/date/any/

I don't know about everyone else, but I tend to change my wallpaper along with my mood. LOL This site should keep me busy for a while!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow, you're not kidding...some of these are incredible!!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I love that site, have been using it for a few months now... at work too! =)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gorgeous, thanks for sharing!

Betsy


----------



## Sweet-P (Apr 26, 2009)

Love em! I've got tons of wallpapers for my iPad, but can always use more!


----------

